# Two week old foal stolen



## Sugarplum Furry (14 May 2007)

Stolen 12.05.2007 from field at Micklebring, Doncaster: -

POLO, a black Miniature Shetland colt only 2 weeks old. Pony has two wall eyes. Height between 18/24 tall. Not weaned and will need a lactating broodmare. Taken from mother who is now fretting, loosing weight and still lactating. Believed handled over fence into waiting vehicle. 

No photograph available.

CRIME REF A/65746/2007


----------



## Weezy (14 May 2007)

How sick is that


----------



## bensababy (14 May 2007)

i hope you find the bstards that took him, your poor mare! has bought tears to my eyes


----------



## spaniel (14 May 2007)

Dear god this is awful.  Will cut and paste to other sites.


----------



## samp (14 May 2007)

That is awful, people are so cruel. Foal and mother must both be distressed


----------



## ticobay831 (14 May 2007)

Thats awfull.
How could people be so bloody thoughtless.
Poor foalie and poor mum. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




ill be praying for his safe return, keep us updated, please.
Bastards want shooting 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Debs x


----------



## brighteyes (14 May 2007)

Just about as heartless as you can get, really.  So sorry and hope he's found soon.


----------



## horsemad00 (14 May 2007)

Ahh thats so sad, poor you. what kind of peole are they. surely those low lifes know that the foal is too young to be taken away from his mum. My heart goes out to all three of you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. good luck. x


----------



## Gucci_b (14 May 2007)

Ahh I'm sorry to hear that, xx


----------



## 05kitty93 (14 May 2007)

What an evil person to do that to a mare and foal.  I hope he is found soon.

Good Luck


----------



## debbiespirit (15 May 2007)

at least spirit was strong &amp; healthy &amp; could fend for himself when he was taken - my heart bleeds for u - if u would like to speak to someone who knows what u r going through - pls contact me at debbie-spirit@hotmail.co.uk &amp; dont give up hope - the horse fayres will b starting _ try to get to stowe fayre - they sell young stock there


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (15 May 2007)

Stow was last week. I don't think the thieves would be daft enough to take a foal that is obviously nicked and distressed.....and the theft is well publicised by now.... to such an open sale.


----------



## Sags_Deer (15 May 2007)

this is dreadful, my heart goes out to you, those people want shooting.


----------



## wildpinksalmon (15 May 2007)

omg this is just terrible news im soooo shocked and horrified


----------



## Taboo1968 (15 May 2007)

God thats awful!


----------



## TGM (16 May 2007)

I've just received an email to say that the foal has been safely recovered - hope it is true 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## cazza (16 May 2007)

Oh fingers crossed I do hope they have found foal and that it has been reunited to mum.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## TGM (16 May 2007)

This is the content of the email I received:

"Delighted to let everyone know that the two week old miniature Shetland
pony has been recovered in Rotherham 15.05.07 after being sold to new
owner. Anon person telephoned owners after publicity on Calendar TV News.
Stolenhorseregister.com has been updated"


----------



## TGM (16 May 2007)

And here is the link from stolenhorseregister to say he has been recovered:

http://www.stolenhorseregister.com/index.php3?Option_ID=Stolen&amp;Menu_Level=1&amp;Option_Number=1

Nice to have a happy ending!


----------



## spaniel (16 May 2007)

Thank goodness.


----------



## ru-fi-do (18 May 2007)

Thank goodness for that, poor little thing and mother!


----------



## ticobay831 (19 May 2007)

oh how fantastic thats such a relief 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Debs x


----------

